# Charging Issue For 2006 Keystone Outback 21Rs



## standinglynx (Jun 15, 2018)

I have a 2006 21rs Keystone Outback that stopped charging last year. I've had the batteries checked and they are fine. If I plug the shoreline into the truck and run the truck, it charges the batteries. If I plug the shoreline into the house or generator, it doesn't charge the batteries. BUT, the microwave and lights will work.

I have checked the fuses and circuit breakers and they are fine. I have no idea where else to look and do. Ideas?


----------



## bob91yj (Jun 12, 2018)

I'd guess that your inverter/converter has taken a dump, or there is a blown fuse, loose wire. It converts 110/120v AC to 12v DC to keep the battery charged.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You microwave is directly wired to AC power off the 110v breaker panel. It has nothing to do with 12v power.

If all your lights work while on shore power, that means your converter is doing at least 50% of it's job...which is to provide 12v power to your RV (lights, fans, heater, refrigerator, etc..)

I suspect you have a bad breaker fuse, out by your battery. It will be covered up with those little red rubber caps.

While plugged in (and not attached to truck) use an Ohm/Volt meter test both sides of those breakers for 12v. If you find 12v on one side and not the other....you've found the problem. Some of the breakers have a very tiny reset button on the end.


----------



## standinglynx (Jun 15, 2018)

Thank you for your advice and assistance. I'm going to give this a go this afternoon and see if I can chase it down based on your suggestions. You guys rock!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

One thing you might want to check. We used to have a 2008 21RS and had electrical problems that were caused by some of the neutral/ground wires coming loose from the neutral bar on the converter. You may want to unplug from shore power and check to see if all the set screws and wires are tight. You could do the same with the wires and screws on the breakers as well. This may not be the problem but at least it is something else you could rule out.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

If i'm not mistaken, there is also a replaceable blade type fuse on the converter.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

I have found this manual to be a good aid in troubleshooting:

http://wfcoelectronics.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/8900-Operators-Manual.pdf

The ATC style "Littelfuse " Type 257 fuse (2 each of them) can be found in the linked manual. I was going to post a photo but found out today that my third-party host is holding my account ransom until I agree to pay the $50.00. Good luck with your charging problem.

Leigh


----------

